
A 17th-Century Woman Artist’s Butterfly Journey - benbreen
http://hyperallergic.com/233040/a-17th-century-woman-artists-butterfly-journey/
======
Mz
The drawings are beautiful. Her approach to the subject was apparently game
changing. Prior to her work, butterflies were seen as demonic and thier
reproductive process so mysterious that the explanation of how they reproduced
boiled down to _magic_.

------
kwhitefoot
Those pictures are beautiful.

Thank you, to benbreen, Boris Friedewald, and of course to Maria Sybylla
Merian (oh and hypoallergic.com too).

